# Installing Win 2003 on HP DL380 Using Smartstart CD



## tfernandes (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I have a HP DL380 G6 with smartstart CD with me. Our sys admin has told me to format the server (Already win 2003 is installed on it - as its a test server) using RAID - 5 with 1 hotspare. The partition for the OS should be 80 GB & the rest for the application data to be stored.

I dont know anything about smartstart & wish to know how to go ahead in formatting the server using smartstart. I searched for screenshots on the web but was unsuccessfull in finding something informative.

I hope one of you have faced such an issue then please do let me know

Regards,
tfernandes
[email protected]
MCP, 70-290


----------

